# I did not get the hourly guarantee paid



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

**** Uber. What a scam.

I did everything I was supposed to do: I was online without interruption from 9pm to 3am, I accepted all the requests, I had one ride every hours from 9pm to 2am. Yet no guarantee paid, which would have been a paltry $14/hour. Instead I made $5.20/hour, on a Friday night!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

....will we see you on the road bright and early tomorrow? Uber on!

The #travesty continues.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I"m positively done.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

And it starts! I'm sending my I quite e-mail tomorrow.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Same here.I am soooooo mad!!!
My husband was online non stop, accepted every ride, way more than 1 ride per hour-average-and they paid him $30.75 )Here it is $20/hour guarantees.I can t believe!


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

I emailed them asking to explain me how comes that I was paid only $30,75, I explained that I did everything to get guarantees, and they just answered this:
Aaron Fagan (Uber)
Jan 12 17:35

Hi Cemal,

Aaron here, Operations Manager for Raleigh-Durham. Thanks for writing in to us regarding guarantees. You were paid out $30.72 to bring your average peak time hourly rate up to $20 per hour. This amount is in addition to any fares that you have earned.

Thanks, and please let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Aaron

Uber Raleigh-Durham
Operations Manager


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

I think the guarantees are paid out at the end of the week on the next billing cycle?


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

No Steve, guarantees for this last weekend are stated in this this payment statement that we all received today, under " peak hours statement"


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

*shock!*


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

I just really,really can t believe.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Cemal said:


> I just really,really can t believe.
> View attachment 3646


So, all you got paid for the guarantee was $30.72 ? You would have made more than $30 with SAME trips before the cuts.

This is pure #FuberBullshit


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

And you are surprised that you didn't get your guarantees becaaauuuse...... what? Come on, folks, this is Uber we're talking about.

Ever been to a fairground where they have the hoop games? All you have to do is throw one hoop over a cube and you win whatever prize is on the cube. Except it's a scam; you can't win the prizes. The cubes are actually larger than the hoops. Uber guarantees = same thing. Step right up, folks!


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, $30.72 for Saturday night peak-hours.And they don t even want to explain a word where is the rest of the guarantees.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

elelegido said:


> And you are surprised that you didn't get your guarantees becaaauuuse...... what? Come on, folks, this is Uber we're talking about.
> !


Well, my husband started to drive 6 days ago, so we didn t have any experience with Uber


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

How much was guaranteed for your city?

Off peak ??
Peak ??

And what city do you drive in?


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

$20/h -peak hours
$12/h -regular
Raleigh,NC


NoPings said:


> How much was guaranteed for your city?
> 
> Off peak ??
> Peak ??
> ...


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

I guess they did not pay for off peak because you probably averaged $12 during off peak hours before Fuber's cut!! That is sad. Sincere apologies, you got ****ed.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Uber kept their word and rewarded me for being their *****...$21.45. To be honest, it's about $21.45 more than I expected.

Albuquerque:
Peak: $20/hr
Regular: $10/hr


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cemal said:


> Well, my husband started to drive 6 days ago, so we didn t have any experience with Uber


Contrary to what you might expect, Uber guarantees are not guaranteed. If you insist to Support then you _may_ get what is owed to you.

The best way to approach any guarantee work is that you'll be doing it for standard mileage + time rates, with the _possibility_ of being paid a bonus (or "guarantee") at Uber's discretion.


----------



## Lang (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a government test to see how many people can be suckered into driving others around for less than minimum wage - while also putting wear and tear on their own vehicles.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cemal said:


> emailed them asking to explain me how comes that I was paid only $30,75, I explained that I did everything to get guarantees,


Can you post what you should have been paid in the "winter warm-up" guarantees. You have posted that you were paid $30.72, but what should have been the payout by your own calculation? 
Thanx!


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

NoPings said:


> I guess they did not pay for off peak because you probably averaged $12 during off peak hours before Fuber's cut!! That is sad. Sincere apologies, you got ****ed.


But what about peak hours Saturday 5pm-3am?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Lang said:


> This is a government test to see how many people can be suckered into driving others around for less than minimum wage - while also putting wear and tear on their own vehicles.


No, this is a handful of billionaires who will make a few more billions each.
It will happen this year (IPO release) and you are subsidizing the whole scheme.
They will make these billions by selling their "cooked books" to the average middle class 401K retirement holder. 
(aka middle class America)
As a driver you play a very crucial role in the "cooking of the books"
By continuing to drive for rates that are below your cost you finance and enable Uber
to gain impressive market share, increase in the number of rides and paint a picture 
of a much larger future profit possibility.

Of course these profits will not materialized because you will go bankrupt
and at some point they will have to pay more to get new drivers.
But by then they will be gone with their billions and the new owners, 401K holders
will take a hit on their retirement investment.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> No, this is a handful of billionaires who will make a few more billions each.
> It will happen this year (IPO release) and you are subsidizing the whole scheme.
> They will make these billions by selling their "cooked books" to the average middle class 401K retirement holder.
> (aka middle class America)
> ...


Ur Too Smart to be driving for FUber 

oh & i bet this is why GoldmanSucks is now so involved! unfortunately looks like Gooogle has lost its way at this stage of the game...bad corp


----------



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

I did test run this week. Made less than the guarantee, but received the difference on my pay stub. It was a small sample but they paid me.

I'll go out this week for longer. Doing small time/mileage investments that way if they don't pay I won't have lost much and will turn on my Lyft app.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> **** Uber. What a scam.
> 
> I did everything I was supposed to do: I was online without interruption from 9pm to 3am, I accepted all the requests, I had one ride every hours from 9pm to 2am. Yet no guarantee paid, which would have been a paltry $14/hour. Instead I made $5.20/hour, on a Friday night!


This is Uber. I experienced that my first weekend out. They're thieving liars. I'm actually shocked they didn't come out with some insane 'guarantees' after the recent rate cuts, and mass resignations, just to try to keep some drivers around until they realized they were lied to...again. Guarantees were $10 & $14 here. They didn't look any better than the $0.70/mile! That just caused me to speed up getting an email to the thieves telling them they were fired, and to deactivate my account.

Oh, I guess they were expecting it. I happened to go into my driver account before I emailed them, and they had hit me with (3) iPhone charges totaling $30. We hadn't been paying the iPhone fee in Louisville. I sent a second email to make sure they didn't plan on trying to recoup it from my bank. They said no, but it would remain on my Uber account, and be deducted if I ever came back to drive for them. I guess they just lost $30. 

Uber is sleazy, slimy, greedy, thieving, inconsiderate, STOOPID!!, low-life, sons-of-*****es. I guess Travis plans on buying an island to live on 24/7/365, with some heavy duty security. I've got a feeling he's getting closer every day to the point it won't be safe for him to go out in public. Probably at least half of his drivers would love to see something really bad happen to him, and the other half does too - they just don't know it yet. Rate cut anyone?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> And you are surprised that you didn't get your guarantees becaaauuuse...... what? Come on, folks, this is Uber we're talking about.
> 
> Ever been to a fairground where they have the hoop games? All you have to do is throw one hoop over a cube and you win whatever prize is on the cube. Except it's a scam; you can't win the prizes. The cubes are actually larger than the hoops. Uber guarantees = same thing. Step right up, folks!


So how do I get my $100,000/year, different hoops?

I just looked, *THERE'S ****ING DRIVERS ON THE ROAD IN BOTH LOUISVILLE AND LEXINGTON, KY. FOR $0.70 & $0.65/MILE respectably!!* What the hell is wrong with these people?

I don't know whether to be pissed, to (only) feel sorry for them, or to be ecstatic knowing that there's plenty of idiots out there so I can go make my billions too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> So how do I get my $100,000/year, different hoops?
> 
> I just looked, *THERE'S ****ING DRIVERS ON THE ROAD IN BOTH LOUISVILLE AND LEXINGTON, KY. FOR $0.70 & $0.65/MILE respectably!!* What the hell is wrong with these people?
> 
> I don't know whether to be pissed, to (only) feel sorry for them, or to be ecstatic knowing that there's plenty of idiots out there so I can go make my billions too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think the rider app showing cars on the road is real. It almost always shows 6 cars nearby. I think it's more a case of there being cars in that area or something but not a true car to car ratio?
Anyway on my way home today had the app on in case and got pinged. Was 10 miles from me and 5 past my house (I'm in a town on the outside of Houston tx). I let it go. Then I was curious. Put the address in the rider app and it shows 2 cars right by that address. More many more between me and there. So clearly I was either not the closest one or the app is lying. It was a 5 star customer so no reason to ignore if I was close.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

To be fair to the "idiots" driving for 50 or 60c net of fees, though, I imagine a lot will be working under the expectation of receiving the "guarantees". As posted already by some, they don't yet have the experience of having been shorted by Uber.

The fact is, people _will_ work for minimum wage or less. If the choice is between working for $9/hr, every hour in a comparatively hard job like Subway or McDonald's, where you are working every minute of every hour, and working for an Uber guarantee where in theory you just do one job per hour, then Uber may seem a more attractive option.

But then again, as stated here, the $8/hr on offer from Uber off-peak in some markets does not include running costs. Uber's counting on poor math skills, or desperation.

Regarding Uber's strategy with this, including dead miles, 50c per mile net of fees is typically 25c per mile, which is below cost of provision of the service for drivers. The only way that these cuts will be sustainable is if ridership increases so much that dead miles are all but eliminated.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think the rider app showing cars on the road is real. It almost always shows 6 cars nearby. I think it's more a case of there being cars in that area or something but not a true car to car ratio?
> Anyway on my way home today had the app on in case and got pinged. Was 10 miles from me and 5 past my house (I'm in a town on the outside of Houston tx). I let it go. Then I was curious. Put the address in the rider app and it shows 2 cars right by that address. More many more between me and there. So clearly I was either not the closest one or the app is lying. It was a 5 star customer so no reason to ignore if I was close.


Yes, I believe you're right on the app not showing a true depiction of what's really going on. I've been in several situations when I know for a fact the app didn't select the nearest car for the rider either. One time the girl was sitting in my car!! after she had canceled the ride, for whatever reason, she requested again, and it went to a driver on the other side of town. It happened a second time. Then I had her wait a couple of minutes and try it again. The same thing happened. What has (2) thumbs and got paid cash on that one? This guy! **** Uber and their crappy, poorly written app, and their deceitful ways.

Just a couple of weeks ago I was at a (normally) hotspot in town. I noticed the was another Uber sitting right in front of a bar that generates a lot of business. I parked a few hundred yards away. After a while, I got a ping - from that bar! I pulled up right behind the other Uber. As the rider got in, he got a phone alert. He looked at it and said he had gotten an 'email' that his Uber was there. I said you mean a text? He said no, it's an email, I'm never gotten an email from a driver before. We kinda laughed. I started to pull around the white Uber car in front of me, but when I did he put it in reverse and acted like he was gonna hit me. No wonder Uber drivers are getting a bad reputation. Anyway, thanks for YOUR fare asshole, it was a good one to Old Cannons Lane.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> To be fair to the "idiots" driving for 50 or 60c net of fees, though, I imagine a lot will be working under the expectation of receiving the "guarantees". As posted already by some, they don't yet have the experience of having been shorted by Uber.
> 
> The fact is, people _will_ work for minimum wage or less. If the choice is between working for $9/hr, every hour in a comparatively hard job like Subway or McDonald's, where you are working every minute of every hour, and working for an Uber guarantee where in theory you just do one job per hour, then Uber may seem a more attractive option.
> 
> ...


The new ones probably haven't been ripped off by Uber yet. The problem here, after the rate cut obviously, is that even if they did honor the guarantees here of $14 & $10, you still wouldn't be making any money. If someone was actually making $14/hour, with just taxes being withheld, that's a whole different scearion that working for these thieving bastards, and having most of that $14 just pass through your hands. Well, except the big portion that Uber helps themselves too before you get it.

I don't find it particularly attractive to have a fare in my car every minute I'm on duty just to break even. Uber is fine with it, just not the guy that matters - ME!



elelegido said:


> The fact is, people _will_ work for minimum wage or less.


Oh, it's gonna be a lot less than minimum wage.

***** Uber and Travis Kalanick*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> The new ones probably haven't been ripped off by Uber yet. The problem here, after the rate cut obviously, is that even if they did honor the guarantees here of $14 & $10, you still wouldn't be making any money. If someone was actually making $14/hour, with just taxes being withheld, that's a whole different scearion that working for these thieving bastards, and having most of that $14 just pass through your hands. Well, except the big portion that Uber helps themselves too before you get it.
> 
> I don't find it particularly attractive to have a fare in my car every minute I'm on duty just to break even. Uber is fine with it, just not the guy that matters - ME!
> 
> ...


The public is gullible. One Uber propaganda piece I saw answered the "how do we do it?" question of how they can push prices so low. Their explanation was that a huge supply of drivers means increased efficiency - they said essentially the layman's equivalent of that the driver has very few dead miles.

To drivers, this is clearly bullshit. A shit rate per mile is still a shit rate per mile, dead miles or not. Increased efficiency does play a part, but it is not the complete picture. So Uber lies to customers, quoting increased efficiency as _the_ reason they are able to drive prices so low. A more accurate explanation would be:

1. Taxi medallion requirements/regulations circumvented or ignored. Medallions' value used to be hundreds of thousands of dollars; that cost gets passed on to taxi customers.
2. Ultra low fares are below the cost of provision of the service. Uber is therefore subsidizing your ride by means of driver guarantees
3. Driver pay cut to below minimum wage
4. No proper commercial insurance costs
5. Increased efficiency

But the truth isn't quite so PR - friendly, so.... bullshit it is!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes, I believe you're right on the app not showing a true depiction of what's really going on. I've been in several situations when I know for a fact the app didn't select the nearest car for the rider either. One time the girl was sitting in my car!! after she had canceled the ride, for whatever reason, she requested again, and it went to a driver on the other side of town. It happened a second time. Then I had her wait a couple of minutes and try it again. The same thing happened. What has (2) thumbs and got paid cash on that one? This guy! **** Uber and their crappy, poorly written app, and their deceitful ways.
> 
> Just a couple of weeks ago I was at a (normally) hotspot in town. I noticed the was another Uber sitting right in front of a bar that generates a lot of business. I parked a few hundred yards away. After a while, I got a ping - from that bar! I pulled up right behind the other Uber. As the rider got in, he got a phone alert. He looked at it and said he had gotten an 'email' that his Uber was there. I said you mean a text? He said no, it's an email, I'm never gotten an email from a driver before. We kinda laughed. I started to pull around the white Uber car in front of me, but when I did he put it in reverse and acted like he was gonna hit me. No wonder Uber drivers are getting a bad reputation. Anyway, that's for YOUR fare asshole, it was a good one to Old Cannons Lane.


Along the same lines I just checked the driver app and it has an ETA of 18 mins to where I am (my house). But shows several cars in and around my neighborhood. One in the same subdivision and 2 more close by. All within less than a mile (not exaggerating, I used to deliver pizza here and I know the area). So that makes no sense either.


----------



## Willie Stone (Nov 6, 2014)

They will not pay the guarantees correctly.Wake up.it is a dead circle.Go public and tell newspapers tv whatever.somebody has to do something.we are slaves to uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> The public is gullible. One Uber propaganda piece I saw answered the "how do we do it?" question of how they can push prices so low. Their explanation was that a huge supply of drivers means increased efficiency - they said essentially the layman's equivalent of that the driver has very few dead miles.
> 
> To drivers, this is clearly bullshit. A shit rate per mile is still a shit rate per mile, dead miles or not. Increased efficiency does play a part, but it is not the complete picture. So Uber lies to customers, quoting increased efficiency as _the_ reason they are able to drive prices so low. A more accurate explanation would be:
> 
> ...


All the drivers know what Uber is about at this point. I've noticed a few drivers, all from the same area and commenting in another thread, still singing the praises of Uber, and understandably. That's because they needed a job, Uber was there, and their rates haven't been cut...yet. It's a little easier to take Uber's bullshit when it hasn't really affected you personally, yet. Uber isn't going to leave a single penny on the table, or in any driver's pocket, not if they can get it for themselves. They've proven that time and again. That's what they are. Unfortunately, it appears they're still going to have drivers if/when the rates go to $0.00/mile. I'm dumbfounded. Surely there must be some psychological explanation or something. Mass Hysteria, Compassionate Insanity, Travisitis?

As many bad, greedy people as there are in the world, there are obviously some very good, honest, and conscientious individuals too. When everything REALLY starts tumbling down for Uber, I believe we'll start seeing inter-office memos. and emails coming to light, former employees that couldn't take the deception, and unethical way in which they're obviously forced (or at least 'persuaded') to operate coming forward with some juicy details, and yes, PROBABLY VIDEOS of the 'REAL' Uber as we know them. It's all coming.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> All the drivers know what Uber is about at this point. I've noticed a few drivers, all from the same area and commenting in another thread, still singing the praises of Uber, and understandably. That's because they needed a job, Uber was there, and their rates haven't been cut...yet. It's a little easier to take Uber's bullshit when it hasn't really affected you personally, yet. Uber isn't going to leave a single penny on the table, or in any driver's pocket, not if they can get it for themselves. They've proven that time and again. That's what they are. Unfortunately, it appears they're still going to have drivers if/when the rates go to $0.00/mile. I'm dumbfounded. Surely there must be some psychological explanation or something. Mass Hysteria, Compassionate Insanity, Travisitis?
> 
> As many bad, greedy people as there are in the world, there are obviously some very good, honest, and conscientious individuals too. When everything REALLY starts tumbling down for Uber, I believe we'll start seeing inter-office memos. and emails coming to light, former employees that couldn't take the deception, and unethical way in which they're obviously forced (or at least 'persuaded') to operate coming forward with some juicy details, and yes, PROBABLY VIDEOS of the 'REAL' Uber as we know them. It's all coming.


I don't know; once all the "high" pay expecting drivers have been weeded out, they'll be left with whoever will drive for $5 or less true net per hour. And there obviously are plenty who would work for this otherwise there would be no need for minimum wage legislation.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Willie Stone said:


> They will not pay the guarantees correctly.Wake up.it is a dead circle.Go public and tell newspapers tv whatever.somebody has to do something.we are slaves to uber.


The only thing the drivers have, is the drivers. Short of legal decisions being handed down extremely quickly (right), or Travis Colonic morphing into a real man - a decent, honest person - the drivers have THE DRIVERS, only. The problem there, as has been stated here many times, you'll always have the desperate, the greedy, and, yes - the flat out stupid, that will ensure that the drivers can never be a strong, dominate force like they should be, but just a disorganized, pathetic, weak bunch, that *****es on forums, accepts their few pennies per day, and wakes up to do it again. That was me, until yesterday - not anymore!

Of course at some point, with enough effort, 'going public' would help, and may even make THE difference, but by that time most of this would have probably been played out. It'll be a public, regulated, reasonably-priced taxi service that utilizes a ****ed-up app to get the over-worked, poorly-paid driver to you...maybe, sometime. Kind of like a lot of cab companies.

In a perfect world, everyone else would have quit when the rates were cut down to a point that is beyond absurd, but in a perfect world I guess there wouldn't be such a deceitful, greedy, immoral, unethical, mess-of-a-company like Uber to worry about in the first place.

I would imagine the boys at Uber are getting a big kick out of this one.

*Kalanick (to ass-licking minions)*: I told you they'd keep driving. They'll take whatever the **** I give them, and like it....dumbasses!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't know; once all the "high" pay expecting drivers have been weeded out, they'll be left with whoever will drive for $5 or less true net per hour. And there obviously are plenty who would work for this otherwise there would be no need for minimum wage legislation.


I'm sure you're right. I'm still just dazed and confused over this whole thing. Sad, because there are people like Travis K. in the world, but mainly because there are actually a lot of people that are suffering because of this asshole. I think most of us are okay, and won't be homeless or anything because of Uber (wouldn't that be the ultimate insult), or bad choices we made dealing with Uber, but there are obviously some that have had, and more that will have life-changing events because of these *********. I know it's easy to say, well, you shouldn't have gotten into the auto. leasing deal, you shouldn't have trusted Uber, whatever, but I put the whole thing right where it belongs - ON UBER!

As I tell everyone - it could have been a great thing for everyone involved, but Uber was having none of that!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> No, this is a handful of billionaires who will make a few more billions each.
> It will happen this year (IPO release) and you are subsidizing the whole scheme.
> They will make these billions by selling their "cooked books" to the average middle class 401K retirement holder.
> (aka middle class America)
> ...


Travis?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sure the show "American Greed"s rating would soar if they eventually do an episode of UBER and/or Travis himself.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Along the same lines I just checked the driver app and it has an ETA of 18 mins to where I am (my house). But shows several cars in and around my neighborhood. One in the same subdivision and 2 more close by. All within less than a mile (not exaggerating, I used to deliver pizza here and I know the area). So that makes no sense either.


This is Uber, where nothing is as it seems - or at least the way they want you to believe it is. I learned that early on.

BTW, I thought Graceland was in Tennessee, not Texas?  Also, if you really are 'fuzzy' request a ride and your driver will probably shave you for a nickel. I hear they got it rough these days.

Uber - Your Private Liar


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> The only thing the drivers have, is the drivers. Short of legal decisions being handed down extremely quickly (right), or Travis Colonic morphing into a real man - a decent, honest person - the drivers have THE DRIVERS, only. The problem there, as has been stated here many times, you'll always have the desperate, the greedy, and, yes - the flat out stupid, that will ensure that the drivers can never be a strong, dominate force like they should be, but just a disorganized, pathetic, weak bunch, that *****es on forums, accepts their few pennies per day, and wakes up to do it again. That was me, until yesterday - not anymore!
> 
> Of course at some point, with enough effort, 'going public' would help, and may even make THE difference, but by that time most of this would have probably been played out. It'll be a public, regulated, reasonably-priced taxi service that utilizes a ****ed-up app to get the over-worked, poorly-paid driver to you...maybe, sometime. Kind of like a lot of cab companies.
> 
> ...


The problem is that if many drivers leave the ones who are left will actually get more rides and less downtime. It's like evolution regarding exploitation. For instance, the"strike" that someone is proposing in Atlanta--fine and dandy until you realize that if half the drivers DO strike you want to be in the half still on the road that day. And so it goes. Because collectively fighting as A united front only works when almost everyone decides that it's in their best interest to forego short term gain for a long term gain. But remember when unions strike they pay their strikers so they don't go broke. That's what union dues are for. If you are the ONLY one on strike guess what: You are not striking, you quit! And unions and striking only started because conditions were SO bad people were starving or injured with no hope in sight. You have to really hurt them to get people together enough to harm a big company. And (I'm in TX) many parts of the US at least are populated by anti union idiots and people who think bad business will hurt everyone else, NOT THEM.
Another point: in many countries tipping is not done much. Most of them because waitstaff etc are paid a living wage to start with. In the US that culture SHOUlLD exist but doesn't and won't anytime soon. I deliver pizza and just added in uber to see how it went. I make $5 per hour when I'm out on delivery and minimum wage in the store. I'm in a good neighborhood and get about $15 per hour in tips and the very measly gas money they give out (77 cents and then I think about 35 for the second delivery in one trip. No more if you take 3 or more at once buts that's nor common anyway.)
In any case most of my money is tips not paycheck. I have to claim some cash tips and they declare all my credit card tips so my take home check is about $120 per week including what I put in the 401k (only enough to get their match). I make in tips alone about $2 for every mile. I do deduct all mileage above what is paid to me by the store (that's nightly not on my paycheck by the way). Average tip is $4. FYI for houston that's a very good store. Many places can't get drivers because like Uber they get low tips and its not worth it.
so yes higher pricing in the first place is better but I'd take the tip app added rather than not. Ideally both of course. But don't discount tips they can be a huge addition to pay. 
I plan when someone asks how it's going with uber to say that unless they raise the rates or "make it easier" for people to tip cash free that I won't be doing it much longer. I've already had some people very happy that I speak English and don't get lost so they are starting to notice the influx of bad drivers. I intend to let them know that will only get worse if nothing changes.
I think uber knows though that if drivers start getting tips they will likely hit the good neighborhoods more because despite what folks say IN GENERAL rich folk tip better than poor. And many stereotypes about tipping have a basis in truth. Yes cocktail waitresses tip well because they Get It but ON AVERAGE give me a middle aged white guy any day when I'm delivering pizza.

Person


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> This is Uber, where nothing is as it seems - or at least the way they want you to believe it is. I learned that early on.
> 
> BTW, I thought Graceland was in Tennessee, not Texas?  Also, if you really are 'fuzzy' request a ride and your driver will probably shave you for a nickel. I hear they got it rough these days.
> 
> Uber - Your Private Liar


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzy and Elvis were 2 of my dogs. Both dead now.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The problem is that if many drivers leave the ones who are left will actually get more rides and less downtime. It's like evolution regarding exploitation. For instance, the"strike" that someone is proposing in Atlanta--fine and dandy until you realize that if half the drivers DO strike you want to be in the half still on the road that day. And so it goes. Because collectively fighting as A united front only works when almost everyone decides that it's in their best interest to forego short term gain for a long term gain. But remember when unions strike they pay their strikers so they don't go broke. That's what union dues are for. If you are the ONLY one on strike guess what: You are not striking, you quit! And unions and striking only started because conditions were SO bad people were starving or injured with no hope in sight. You have to really hurt them to get people together enough to harm a big company. And (I'm in TX) many parts of the US at least are populated by anti union idiots and people who think bad business will hurt everyone else, NOT THEM.
> Another point: in many countries tipping is not done much. Most of them because waitstaff etc are paid a living wage to start with. In the US that culture SHOUlLD exist but doesn't and won't anytime soon. I deliver pizza and just added in uber to see how it went. I make $5 per hour when I'm out on delivery and minimum wage in the store. I'm in a good neighborhood and get about $15 per hour in tips and the very measly gas money they give out (77 cents and then I think about 35 for the second delivery in one trip. No more if you take 3 or more at once buts that's nor common anyway.)
> In any case most of my money is tips not paycheck. I have to claim some cash tips and they declare all my credit card tips so my take home check is about $120 per week including what I put in the 401k (only enough to get their match). I make in tips alone about $2 for every mile. I do deduct all mileage above what is paid to me by the store (that's nightly not on my paycheck by the way). Average tip is $4. FYI for houston that's a very good store. Many places can't get drivers because like Uber they get low tips and its not worth it.
> so yes higher pricing in the first place is better but I'd take the tip app added rather than not. Ideally both of course. But don't discount tips they can be a huge addition to pay.
> ...


Yeah, we've been through it all on here before. I know exactly what the situation is, I was just stating a fact. The only way to change things with Uber is to cutoff their cash flow, which you drivers control. Unfortunately, it ain't happening. Some people need, or believe they need Uber, and will drive every minute they can, probably making their situation worse with every mile driven, instead of better. I know different markets, specific locations in that market, and the times they drive can produce vastly different results too. Some people will always be out there driving, and Uber knows this. One guy may be making a whopping $4/hour and loving life, but the other guy is only making $2/hour and wanting a strike. 

Some people are just greedy assholes too, and if they could profit, even a little bit, while others took part in any kind of organized strike, they would do it. That's the attitude that got us Uber in the first place. The _me,me,me, mine, mine, mine_ culture.

Anyway, it'll be interesting to see how this goes. I honestly do feel better that I'm doing my small part by at least not putting anymore money into Uber's pockets. I just have to make sure I don't slip. I've never taken a paid ride in an Ubermobile, but if someone is gonna be dumb enough to ride me around for less than it cost to operate a vehicle for, well..... I believe Kalanick said something about that.


----------



## banquo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will say this, I do see my Winter Warm-up bonus on my invoice. Whether I actually get paid the right amount is still undetermined since I haven't received a payment yet. I'm not sure I'll be driving for Uber again though (this was my first weekend, it took Uber almost three weeks to process my background check since it somehow "didn't get done" when it should have) since I got the same feeling afterwards that I used to get when I left my old, shitty job at a Nextel callcenter (yep). Just really drained and kind of empty. Made a whole $5 driving a group of drunk women half a mile to their hotel during surge. That's it. Also why I can't switch from Apple Maps to Google Maps in the app? Really annoying sometimes ending up in dead ends. 

Lyft seemed more personable, but the same level of stress exists with the 15 second countdown when your phone is inadvertently locked. I'll do Lyft again, but not Uber. Which is disappointing because it's so ubiquitous now I assumed there would be more money since there are more riders. The only reason I made any money this weekend was due to that warmup money, not from riders.

EDIT: This was in Austin.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

banquo said:


> I will say this, I do see my Winter Warm-up bonus on my invoice. Whether I actually get paid the right amount is still undetermined since I haven't received a payment yet. I'm not sure I'll be driving for Uber again though (this was my first weekend, it took Uber almost three weeks to process my background check since it somehow "didn't get done" when it should have) since I got the same feeling afterwards that I used to get when I left my old, shitty job at a Nextel callcenter (yep). Just really drained and kind of empty. Made a whole $5 driving a group of drunk women half a mile to their hotel during surge. That's it. Also why I can't switch from Apple Maps to Google Maps in the app? Really annoying sometimes ending up in dead ends.
> 
> Lyft seemed more personable, but the same level of stress exists with the 15 second countdown when your phone is inadvertently locked. I'll do Lyft again, but not Uber. Which is disappointing because it's so ubiquitous now I assumed there would be more money since there are more riders. The only reason I made any money this weekend was due to that warmup money, not from riders.
> 
> EDIT: This was in Austin.


It'll continue to get worse too, not better. Uber lies!


----------



## JDog (Jan 15, 2015)

Here in OKC, the "Winter Guarantee" rate is supposed to be $22 from 5PM -3AM.
On Saturday (Jan 10), I was online at least 50 minutes of every hour‎ from 9PM to 3AM, ‎maintained a 90‎% acceptance rate, and averaged at least 1 trip per hour. 
From 9-10PM : $22 - fares made= $3.27
From 10-11PM : $22 - fares made =$17.66
From 11-12AM: $22 - fares made = $3.80
‎From 12AM-1AM: $22 - fares made = $15.26
From 1AM-2AM: ‎fares made was over $22
‎From 2AM-3AM: $22 - fares made = $16.0‎8

These numbers add up to $59.0‎7 however I was paid only $39.19. When I e-mailed about it, they just responded with the requirements and said that the statement looks correct to them. I have asked them to show me how they calculated the $39.19 and have not yet received a response.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JDog said:


> Here in OKC, the "Winter Guarantee" rate is supposed to be $22 from 5PM -3AM.
> On Saturday (Jan 10), I was online at least 50 minutes of every hour‎ from 9PM to 3AM, ‎maintained a 90‎% acceptance rate, and averaged at least 1 trip per hour.
> From 9-10PM : $22 - fares made= $3.27
> From 10-11PM : $22 - fares made =$17.66
> ...


What was your fares made from 1Am-2AM?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Uber kept their word and rewarded me for being their *****...$21.45. To be honest, it's about $21.45 more than I expected.
> 
> Albuquerque:
> Peak: $20/hr
> Regular: $10/hr


Keep passing out your cards I'm going to be in Albuquerque soon need paks


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

For the guarantee you should have been paid $53.93 gross, $43.14 net

For actual fares, assuming 1 trip per hour and your fare figures include the srf, you should have been paid $51.07 net of srf, or $40.85 net of srf and commission, plus whatever you earned from 1-2am.

So net pay for that day should be $83.99 plus the net of 1-2am. Roughly, but need all trip details to work it out exactly.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got a text from UBER saying they were crediting my account next week fo a $100 plus next week for the hours I disputed this week. Makes me feel much better about trying the guarantees again this weekend.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Evidence points to Uber automatically shorting drivers and then correcting only if drivers complain.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Evidence points to Uber automatically shorting drivers and then correcting only if drivers complain.


HOpefully they will do it only once per driver and not weekly. But yes it does seem that some big corporations seem to make these mistakes putting it on the consumer,or employee, or "partner" to find the problem and bring it to their attention. I myself almost felt like giving up or forsaking going after what I did feel like I earned. I am sure many did not follow through or even understand if they made the guarantee or not.
I did write support for some clarification that ride average per hour applies to each different pay period each day rather than just daily. I am of the notion from what I have heard that each different guarantee period is in itself its own pay period?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I did write support for some clarification that ride average per hour applies to each different pay period each day rather than just daily. I am of the notion from what I have heard that each different guarantee period is in itself its own pay period?


The email introducing the guarantees just says "average one trip per hour". Could be the average of the hours a driver works within a peak/regular/off peak time band, or average per day, or per week? Could be any or none of these.

I doubt the average CSR knows either.


----------



## JDog (Jan 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> What was your fares made from 1Am-2AM?


My fares from 1-2AM totaled $22.33


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JDog said:


> My fares from 1-2AM totaled $22.33


Need to know whether the fares you quoted include the safe ride fee or not. If they do include srf, also need to know how many rides in total between 9pm and 3am


----------



## JDog (Jan 15, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Need to know whether the fares you quoted include the safe ride fee or not. If they do include srf, also need to know how many rides in total between 9pm and 3am


No, that was fares only. I gave 16 rides during that time though.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Just got a text from UBER saying they were crediting my account next week fo a $100 plus next week for the hours I disputed this week. Makes me feel much better about trying the guarantees again this weekend.


Just don't get too excited until you actually get the money.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Just don't get too excited until you actually get the money.


Not sure I am so jaded or think UBER that evil that they will go back on an individual email saying it is coming and they "shorted" me. But you never know I guess. One thing to make it difficult to get the guarantee, but another to say you qualified and don't pay. YMMV


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It looks like you did not get all of the guarantee hours approved. If you worked for 6 hours at $22 per hour, that's 6 x 22 = $132. Plus the 33 cents you exceeded the guarantee by between 1 and 2. So $132.33 gross, or $105.86 net. 

But they may try to deduct $16 srf from the gross, claiming it's part of the guarantee amount. If they do, then the net will be $12.80 less. 

Either way, they shorted you by at least $50


----------



## JDog (Jan 15, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It looks like you did not get all of the guarantee hours approved. If you worked for 6 hours at $22 per hour, that's 6 x 22 = $132. Plus the 33 cents you exceeded the guarantee by between 1 and 2. So $132.33 gross, or $105.86 net.
> 
> But they may try to deduct $16 srf from the gross, claiming it's part of the guarantee amount. If they do, then the net will be $12.80 less.
> 
> Either way, they shorted you by at least $50


I agree.
Uber just replied with how they did their calculation:
Your gross total per hour was $14.20. Being guaranteed $22 per hour, you were paid out the difference. The difference between your gross and guaranteed is $7.80. The difference times the number of hours you were online subtracting Uber's commission is your payout - $39.19.

$7.80 * 6.28 hours * 80% = $39.19.


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cemal said:


> $20/h -peak hours
> $12/h -regular
> Raleigh,NC


Are you aware Uber takes their 20% from the guarateed rate. $20 is actually $16


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Wamba1 said:


> Are you aware Uber takes their 20% from the guarateed rate. $20 is actually $16


Yes I know that.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Minus $1 fee per ride, so it is actually $15 or less.


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, we've been through it all on here before. I know exactly what the situation is, I was just stating a fact. The only way to change things with Uber is to cutoff their cash flow, which you drivers control. Unfortunately, it ain't happening. Some people need, or believe they need Uber, and will drive every minute they can, probably making their situation worse with every mile driven, instead of better. I know different markets, specific locations in that market, and the times they drive can produce vastly different results too. Some people will always be out there driving, and Uber knows this. One guy may be making a whopping $4/hour and loving life, but the other guy is only making $2/hour and wanting a strike.
> 
> Some people are just greedy assholes too, and if they could profit, even a little bit, while others took part in any kind of organized strike, they would do it. That's the attitude that got us Uber in the first place. The _me,me,me, mine, mine, mine_ culture.


You just describe the Prisoner's Dilemma.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner's_dilemma


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's a guarantee that you will make a certain amount per hour, you made the guaranteed amount for doing the job. Why did everyone think this meant they would pay you twenty an hour plus your fares. If they are getting you enough fares to make twenty an hour then they are coming through on their guarantee. For the few hours their lower prices didn't get you more work you got topped up. I'm not saying the rates are fare, or even reasonable, but you did get twenty an hour guaranteed, what your really missing is that it cost you more to make that money. Either way the guaranteed rates will be gone soon too, your a case in point, they have enough work to keep you at twenty an hour, why do they need to continue to pay out bonus to cover twenty or thirty bucks. 

Sucker.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you post what you should have been paid in the "winter warm-up" guarantees. You have posted that you were paid $30.72, but what should have been the payout by your own calculation?
> Thanx!


_The only thing Uber can guarantee you is TAXES AND DEATH. _


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> **** Uber. What a scam.
> 
> I did everything I was supposed to do: I was online without interruption from 9pm to 3am, I accepted all the requests, I had one ride every hours from 9pm to 2am. Yet no guarantee paid, which would have been a paltry $14/hour. Instead I made $5.20/hour, on a Friday night!


You're not making money and you're not going to make money. What does this mean? Every time you turn on your car, you're telling the world your senses aren't where they should be. Don't take this the wrong way, but common sense isn't common.

And continuing to invest in uber is only going to continue earning you a negative return. Quit or just don't drive, even if that means the tiny check won't be deposited.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It looks like you did not get all of the guarantee hours approved. If you worked for 6 hours at $22 per hour, that's 6 x 22 = $132. Plus the 33 cents you exceeded the guarantee by between 1 and 2. So $132.33 gross, or $105.86 net.
> 
> But they may try to deduct $16 srf from the gross, claiming it's part of the guarantee amount. If they do, then the net will be $12.80 less.
> 
> Either way, they shorted you by at least $50


That's kinda the way the math looked to me as well. ^


----------

